# Any weather closures?



## brizzality (Feb 3, 2022)

Haven’t heard about closing but we’re expecting a foot of snow after half inch ice? business as usual?


----------



## Hal (Feb 3, 2022)

Our snow wound up being rain. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## brizzality (Feb 3, 2022)

heard 230 call offs for B1, don’t know the total for b2 but high as well. We got heavy snow


----------



## RWTM (Feb 5, 2022)

brizzality said:


> heard 230 call offs for B1, don’t know the total for b2 but high as well. We got heavy snow


I heard the only person on B2 running A sort let the key hit conveying production. 3x that amount B1 was able to push. Rough estimate tho gotta subtract all the rejects.

*Since when did the safety policy change about the mezz and only having one TM run it now when before it took a minimum of either 3 or 2?*


----------



## DeadEnd (Feb 7, 2022)

Target corporations never closed in all kinds of bad weather.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Feb 7, 2022)

I’m in the south and we actually closed early 2 days when we had snow last month. I was shocked.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 8, 2022)

We got 14 inches last week and has 3 call ins.  It's just what you're used to, I guess.


----------



## DBZ (Feb 8, 2022)

We had a blizzard recently. About 97% of the store called out. There wasn't enough staff to get caught up on push. I don't think we made enough to cover our pay for the day.


----------



## redeye58 (Feb 8, 2022)

Ice for a couple days, lots of call-outs, very few guests but still open.


----------

